# Help...home button not working?



## LethalTomKitty (Dec 27, 2011)

My current daily driver was Miui v4 but I decided I wanted to flash something different. So I flashed gummy first and had no notification bar so then I wiped data AGAIN and had a notification bar but the home button didn't work....Next I wiped every thing and flashed aokp…still the home button didn't work...so then I flashed the black ice kangorade rom and yet again the home button didn't work...can someone please tell me what the problem is. I have tried button remapper and it didn't help. EDIT...also the nav bar home button doesn't work.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

This is usually due to reflashing gapps again. Always worked for me.

Dropbox: 2GB of free cloud storage and get 500mb extra!!! http://db.tt/nQqMp4F


----------



## LethalTomKitty (Dec 27, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> This is usually due to reflashing gapps again. Always worked for me.
> 
> Dropbox: 2GB of free cloud storage and get 500mb extra!!! http://db.tt/nQqMp4F


 so are you saying this happens because I reflash gapps or I should reflash gapps to try and fix it.


----------



## LethalTomKitty (Dec 27, 2011)

never mind I figured it out. I just flashed the rom, the rebooted, then went back to recovery and flashed gapps.


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

You should flash your ROM and Gapps in the same session before rebooting. That way there's no confusion when things don't work. Just a heads up.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes and just to be clear your home button will always be broken until you flash gapps on Gummy

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

